# Moon roof rubber seal



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

I've noticed yesterday that the rubber that is around the sunroof was "bended" causing it to stick out when closed. I drove in the rain yesterday and there was no water on the inside. However I'm worried that when the car sit in the rain, water will leak inside. Anybody have experienced something similar?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

Yantropov said:


> I've noticed yesterday that the rubber that is around the sunroof was "bended" causing it to stick out when closed. I drove in the rain yesterday and there was no water on the inside. However I'm worried that when the car sit in the rain, water will leak inside. Anybody have experienced something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My rubber seal looks fine but my tiguan its at the dealership due to leaking moonroof. Its been a week already. You should get it checked out before it starts to smell mold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Drin logu said:


> My rubber seal looks fine but my tiguan its at the dealership due to leaking moonroof. Its been a week already. You should get it checked out before it starts to smell mold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have an appointment tomorrow morning first thing.

Good luck with yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

Same to you man. I’ll update the post as soon as i get it back in the mean time im loving the beettle turbo (loaner). Never thought that the beetle is so much fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Drin logu said:


> Same to you man. I’ll update the post as soon as i get it back in the mean time im loving the beettle turbo (loaner). Never thought that the beetle is so much fun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went in for my appointment, VW will replace the sunroof. They said they've never seen this before. They were pretty good about it... Should be an hour job when the part gets there on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Yantropov said:


> Went in for my appointment, VW will replace the sunroof. They said they've never seen this before. They were pretty good about it... Should be an hour job when the part gets there on Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats good news!
to me, it looks like something was in the track as it either opened or closed. but happy to hear they will get this fixed for you.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thats good news!
> to me, it looks like something was in the track as it either opened or closed. but happy to hear they will get this fixed for you.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


For mine its been a week already since I dropped it off at the dealer. Didn’t hear from them since. Starting to lose my patience and i miss my tiguan. Its been fun getting around with the loaner for a week but im starting to
Get worried about the tiguan. Ill call them today and see what going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

Drin logu said:


> For mine its been a week already since I dropped it off at the dealer. Didn’t hear from them since. Starting to lose my patience and i miss my tiguan. Its been fun getting around with the loaner for a week but im starting to
> Get worried about the tiguan. Ill call them today and see what going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












So after almost 3 weeks this is how my 2 months new tiguan sel is looking. The dealer is expecting parts to get delivered (thats what they said at least. Im not satisfied with them at all. This is too slow and i noticed they touched my personal stuff i had in the car plus they didnt even put protection on my seats so they been sitting on my seats and i noticed were dirty af. I made a huge complaint to the manager, regional case manager and vw of america. This is not acceptable. I noticed that next to my tiguan was another tiguan having a problem with the leaking sunroof. 
I hope i can get my car back as soon as possible and i wanna make them pay for my troubles.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davempls (Jan 23, 2018)

*Same thing -- creased plastic molding at edge of moonroof*

I have the same issue with my SEL, with about 6 or 7 inches of the rigid vertical molding around the front piece of glass permanently creased, seemingly as a result of the molding catching on the edge of the opening during the closing/sealing process and then being pushed into a creased position.

The crease is permanent since it was pushed into that position initially during closing and then stayed that way for days or weeks or whatever, so now the molding is permanently compromised.

I have an appointment on Wednesday to have it looked at, but the worrying thing from your pictures is that the molding piece itself may not be a swappable part, but instead a major portion of the moon roof assembly will have to be replaced. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

davempls said:


> I have the same issue with my SEL, with about 6 or 7 inches of the rigid vertical molding around the front piece of glass permanently creased, seemingly as a result of the molding catching on the edge of the opening during the closing/sealing process and then being pushed into a creased position.
> 
> The crease is permanent since it was pushed into that position initially during closing and then stayed that way for days or weeks or whatever, so now the molding is permanently compromised.
> 
> I have an appointment on Wednesday to have it looked at, but the worrying thing from your pictures is that the molding piece itself may not be a swappable part, but instead a major portion of the moon roof assembly will have to be replaced. I guess we'll see.


Yes they will need to replace your whole sunroof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Drin logu said:


> So after almost 3 weeks this is how my 2 months new tiguan sel is looking. The dealer is expecting parts to get delivered (thats what they said at least. Im not satisfied with them at all. This is too slow and i noticed they touched my personal stuff i had in the car plus they didnt even put protection on my seats so they been sitting on my seats and i noticed were dirty af. I made a huge complaint to the manager, regional case manager and vw of america. This is not acceptable. I noticed that next to my tiguan was another tiguan having a problem with the leaking sunroof.
> I hope i can get my car back as soon as possible and i wanna make them pay for my troubles.
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks!! The day of my appointment for the sunroof I discovered a leak... Happened to be transmission fluid... Still at the dealership!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

This is the fate of my 2018 Tiguan SEL with 700 miles. Sunroof already quit working on me. It would bounce back n forth or just shut part way. The tilt option never worked for the sunroof and was told that was premium line only.
It hasn't leaked yet - just the motor/sensors are bad with a rattle now too. I am just afraid that it is going to leak now when then replace everything not being factory done. 

At least warranty should cover this, however wont cover the Rental for 2+weeks while they get the parts to replace it.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Just took mine in for this as well. While not as bad as what you have pictured they are hopeful its just the front portion of glass that needs to be replaced. I will follow this thread for sure and report back. Havent seen water in the vehicle, so i assume its draning down the lines as it should, but those are notorious for getting clogged over time, so we will see how this goes.


----------



## davempls (Jan 23, 2018)

*Moon Roof*

After posting above about my twisted, creased gasket, I had it diagnosed at VW and they ended up replacing just the front piece of glass and maybe some trim around it (it did require having the headliner removed). So far, so good.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

davempls said:


> After posting above about my twisted, creased gasket, I had it diagnosed at VW and they ended up replacing just the front piece of glass and maybe some trim around it (it did require having the headliner removed). So far, so good.


They are having to replace the glass, gaskets, track and a few other pieces - but it is being sub-let to a local sunroof company.


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Moon Roof Rubber Seal*

Just noticed the same on wife's 2018 Tiguan SEL with 2400 miles. Just got it back from shop for automatic rear hatch problem (Fixed after 3rd trip..New latch replaced). Will take in again this week to see what needs to be replaced. No leak noticed either. Someone said it looks like something was in the track when closed. Not the case for us for sure. I really hope they don't want to / Have to remove headliner and side panels like in the prior pictures. Won't ever be the same. 

See attached Pics. 
Will keep you updated with our problem as it gets repaired. 
Thanks, 
Aaron LyBarger.
/Users/A AND C/Dropbox/Tiguan/IMG_7509.jpg
/Users/A AND C/Dropbox/Tiguan/IMG_7510.jpg
/Users/A AND C/Dropbox/Tiguan/IMG_7508.jpg
/Users/A AND C/Dropbox/Tiguan/IMG_7506.jpg


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Moon Roof seal Images.*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ptrenaymlqpbs4/IMG_7512.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/klbidf09craz8q0/IMG_7509.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/brugwrdijsqzssh/IMG_7510.jpg?dl=0


Having trouble uploading images. Hope this works. 

Aaron LyBarger


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Update*

Tiguan is at dealer, and some parts on backorder. They are replacing the front moonroof glass and full seal around pano window. No leaks detected. Full pano glass needs to be removed. Hope this doesn't turn into one problem after the next. 
Aaron L ..


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

aarolyba69 said:


> Tiguan is at dealer, and some parts on backorder. They are replacing the front moonroof glass and full seal around pano window. No leaks detected. Full pano glass needs to be removed. Hope this doesn't turn into one problem after the next.
> Aaron L ..


Still waiting for backordered parts. 7/8/2018


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Had the same problem with mine, but took it in, they diagnosed, and put the items on order, came in a week later, and i dropped the tiguan for the day at the dealer, they gave a loaner and had the new sunroof in by that evening. Not to big of a problem as there was no water coming in, and if it did it went down and out the drain tubes.


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Good luck with the repairs guys. After only 4 months and two repairs, I traded in the SEL-P... My fiancé and I like to do road trips and I was just not confident to go for 1000kms trips even though I had a 6 years warranty. I know the 2019 will be better and I liked my Tiguan.

I moved on to a 2018 Toyota 4Runner TRD Off road premium. 

I had three Japanese before and never had an issue. This is my first toyota.

Cheers 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

looks like this is a common problem... My SE is has also ruined its own seal, i've only opened it 3x since i purchased and its already needing to be fixed. still waiting on the dealer to fix. hoping it doesn't rain in the meantime. luckily i have a garage


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Moon Roof Rubber Seal*

Update - Wife's car in shop for 3 days now, and plan was to put in new front moon roof glass. They tried but are now saying the "rails" are bent and so new front glass won't work as they planned. SO, they are now ordering new rails, and the car sits again and awaiting parts. We demanded a loaner and they agreed. So at least we are putting miles on their new Tiguan. Unfortunately the Wife now has lost her love for the car, and calls it the Lemon. I hope she's wrong.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Had this done last year. They replaced the whole sunroof. We barely use the sunroof but it is back having the seal stick out. Since we don't use it were not in a rush to fix it. Sucks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

Wife's Tiguan finally back home after exactly one month in the shop. Crappy thing is that it's not fixed. The new front sunroof now has a creased portion of the gasket on the opposite side, and it only opens part of the way, and closes roughly. Also the curtain shade is torn and they have ordered another one. Super frustrated. Wondering how they could send it home with my wife telling her it was working now. Loosing faith in VW again. My 2004 Touareg had hell of problems back in the day. :banghead:


----------



## aarolyba69 (May 27, 2018)

*Finally "fixed"*

Just got wife's car back after 14 weeks in the shop. Crazy. pano roof was replaced 3 times before they were able to fix it, and appears to work now without creasing seal. We will use it daily (open and close) to make sure it's actually fixed for good. Wife has opened a case with VW and they are offering a possible buy back. Wife lost her love for the car after all of this, and may still pursue buy back. Don't know what the right decision is.


----------



## ypark (Oct 6, 2018)

aarolyba69 said:


> Just got wife's car back after 14 weeks in the shop. Crazy. pano roof was replaced 3 times before they were able to fix it, and appears to work now without creasing seal. We will use it daily (open and close) to make sure it's actually fixed for good. Wife has opened a case with VW and they are offering a possible buy back. Wife lost her love for the car after all of this, and may still pursue buy back. Don't know what the right decision is.


Wow, 14 weeks is insane.. I've only had mine for 2 weeks and maybe opened the pano roof once. Gotta open/close it more often and check if this issue is still ongoing on the recent builds.. Thanks for all the update and drop us a note on what you decide to do.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just saw my 2018's seal isn't looking too good. No leaking that I can tell (or smell). Supposed to have an appt. for VW exchange to 2019 soon (b-pillar rattle issue), so I'll make sure to point it out to them then.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Are these all on 2018 models? I just bought a 2019 SEL R-Line built Dec 2018. I have owned several VW's with all good reliability, even my 2005 touareg was all good.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

abn505 said:


> Are these all on 2018 models? I just bought a 2019 SEL R-Line built Dec 2018. I have owned several VW's with all good reliability, even my 2005 touareg was all good.


Wondering the same thing. Wife is very close to buying a 2019 SEL. Build date is April 2019 (hasn't arrived at dealer yet), so hopefully these issue have been resolved since then.


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a 2019 SE and no issue with pano roof so far (knock on wood) but can’t say the same for wife’s 3 mo-old atlas; now on week 3 in the shop after replacing sunroof and headliner they found out there is backorder on carpets and jute. 

My wife does not consider the base-model ‘18 Tig limited loaner a fair swap for her SEL R-Line :/


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

oscillat0r said:


> I have a 2019 SE and no issue with pano roof so far (knock on wood) but can’t say the same for wife’s 3 mo-old atlas; now on week 3 in the shop after replacing sunroof and headliner they found out there is backorder on carpets and jute.
> 
> My wife does not consider the base-model ‘18 Tig limited loaner a fair swap for her SEL R-Line :/


Oof. What year is the Atlas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

2019, purchased in mid-Feb


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

This is my one year update on the 2018 tiguan sel,
After 4 weeks at the dealership last year it started leaking again last ween. Sent it to my local dealership now they dont even offer loaner from at least 3 dealerships i called and the dealership i got the car from. Moonroof is leaking car is smelling bad, called vw of america multiple times they said they will call me back after they hear from my dealer and nothing. I dont know what to do anymore. This is my 17th volkswagen im a vw guy but this is way beyond everything.

Supper disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

Yantropov said:


> Went in for my appointment, VW will replace the sunroof. They said they've never seen this before. They were pretty good about it... Should be an hour job when the part gets there on Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is doing the same thing. Appears to have happen when closing the roof at highway speeds from roof slid to the back.
I've been able to get the rubber molding back in and seems ok when going up and down but will jam again when sliding closed from back. 
I'll schedule an appointment eventually.


----------

